#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-11
<nixternal> http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews.aspx?type=internetNews&storyID=2006-09-10T223335Z_01_L1391607_RTRUKOC_0_US-AFRICA-OPENSOURCE.xml&pageNumber=0&imageid=&cap=&sz=13&WTModLoc=NewsArt-C1-ArticlePage3
<Burgundavia> nixternal: already in UWN. johnlittle pointed it out
<nixternal> how come it wasn't posted to the fridge, nor the mailing list?
<Burgundavia> because it wasn't
<nixternal> alrighty then..i shall leave it alone
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<sladen> Burgundavia: yup
<sladen> Burgundavia: wrong day though :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-12
<matthewrevell> UWN 13 in mod queue
<imbrandon> matthewrevell, rockin start to season 4 btw ;)
* imbrandon just got done listening to it 
<Burgundavia> matthewrevell: can you get me rocking with an account so I can do the UWN stories myself
<Burgundavia> ?
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, if not whiprush can ( when he's un-afk )
<imbrandon> welcome Hobbsee ;)
* Hobbsee hides
* Hobbsee whispers hello
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, or Daniel too for that matter iirc
<Burgundavia> imbrandon: given I know both personally, I will bug them
* Burgundavia is reminded of the first time I got on Lugradio, via a letter I wrote
<Burgundavia> they made fun of my name
<imbrandon> heheh
<Burgundavia> anyway, truly sleeping now
<matthewrevell> Burgundavia: Sorry, been in meetings. Will mail you Fridge account details
<jono> hi all
<jono> any chance we can fasttrack a submission?
<jono> I am writing up a post for recipes for the ubuntu book, but I need recipes in my Monday
<jono> so I could do with getting it posted ASAP
<jono> Burgundavia, ping
<jono> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey jono
<matthewrevell> jono: I'll appove it mate
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: get my mail?
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: er, yes.  didnt you see my dying in #ubuntu-devel on reading it.
<jono> marsu, cool
<jono> oops
<jono> matthewrevell, cool
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: Erm, I don't go in #ubuntu-devel, so no :)
<matthewrevell> jono: Say my name!
<matthewrevell> :)
<matthewrevell> jono: ping me when it's in the queue
<jono> matthewrevell, where do I put it in the queue?
<matthewrevell> fridge.ubuntu.com/user ... then click "Contribute" in the left-hand nav, once you're logged in.
<matthewrevell> It'll automatically go in the moderation queue
<jono> cool
<jono> matthewrevell, what username and password do I use for the fridge? launchpad?
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: Should I assume you'd prefer not to?
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: for the moment, yeah.  let me figure out quite what i'm doing first :P
<Hobbsee> besides, i hate interviews
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: okeydoke :)
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: although i guess this one would be in text, so it wouldnt be quite so bad.
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, we could do it by email, so there's no pressure
<matthewrevell> guys, can anyone publish my UWN story?
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: it's a wiki, last i knew.  Burgundavia would like it though
<matthewrevell> Hobbsee: Sorry, I mean on the Fridge. We tend to post a story, then get another Fridge editor to review it.
<matthewrevell> I've posted a story about UWN, to the Fridge.
<matthewrevell> :)
<Hobbsee> matthewrevell: ah right... :P
<matthewrevell> :)
* Hobbsee remembers about the stuff she's supposed to be adding to UWN this week.
<jono> if I use the event category, does it still have a main news story item ?
<matthewrevell> jono: If you click "Promote to front page", yeah
<matthewrevell> That;s how I did the Hungarian Ubuntu Conference story
<jono> cool
<jono> matthewrevell, submitted
<matthewrevell> jono: You published it yourself :)
<jono> matthewrevell, I just clicked the promote to front page option
<jono> erk
<matthewrevell> Ah, yes, now I remember. Events are automatically published
<matthewrevell> So, if you're putting it on the front page, we've tended to un-click "Published"
<matthewrevell> just to get someone to proof it
<matthewrevell> Having siad that, it's getting difficult to get anyone to proof articles at the moment :(
<jono> :(
<jono> maybe make a post to encourage more contributors :)
<matthewrevell> Yeah, we've been working to get the Marketing and Docs teams interested but the problem we have is that ther'es no obvious way to change the
<matthewrevell> I mean to contribute
<matthewrevell> A post would be good on the Fridge
<matthewrevell> but it'd be nice to have an easy way to post content
<matthewrevell> A couple of guys have said they could do it
<matthewrevell> int hat they understand Drupal
<matthewrevell> we don't have server access tho
<matthewrevell> Matt East was talking to elmo about getting access, but they'll only give acccess to one member at the moment, and we didn't have anyone who really went ofr it
<jono> yeah
<matthewrevell> we need a Fridge meetng. There's some discussion on the list
<jono> it seems that the whole process just needs documenting
<matthewrevell> be good to organise something
<jono> yeah, a meeting would be good
<jono> the fridge is so important to ubuntu, too
<matthewrevell> I wrote a wiki page
<matthewrevell> han gon
<matthewrevell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines
<matthewrevell> Not exactly ideal but it'sa start
<matthewrevell> anyway, I've gotta shoot
<matthewrevell> catch you later
<neuralis> hi. anyone with edit rights present?
<Burgwork> neuralis, what doy ou need?
<neuralis> Burgwork: please correct the 'your pic; edubuntu or windows?' post. end of second sentence "has successfully booted an olpc image of edubuntu on one" -> "has successfully booted an official olpc image (based on fedora core linux), as well as an edubuntu one."
<neuralis> the linuxdevices.com article is basically misinterpreting the thai wiki, and conflating both to an "edubuntu olpc image" which doesn't exist.
<Burgwork> right
<Burgwork> fixed
<neuralis> cheers
<sladen> anyone seen carthik?
<Burgwork> nope
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-13
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone around?
<highvoltage> BOO!
<highvoltage> hmmm... usually that works
<highvoltage> jono: at least I tried :)
<jono> heh
<jono> Seveas, Burgundavia ping
<Seveas> jono, ?
<jono> Seveas, its ok, its sorted :)
<Seveas> ok 
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-14
<carthik> Hi all :)
<imbrandon> moins all , someone wanna poke up a new interview ? http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/DanielHolbach/
* imbrandon is afk
<jdub> http://techconf.thepodcastnetwork.com/2006/09/14/the-tech-conference-show-jeff-waugh-eurooscon-preview/
<jdub> ^ about ubuntu, and upcoming ubuntu related talk at eurooscon
<jdub> probably fridge worthy
<matthewrevell> Hey guys, story in the queue, if anyone's able to approve it
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<jono> hey all
<jono> anyone about ?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-16
<sladen> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/560
<sladen> nixternal: whiprush imbrandon Seveas ^^
<sladen> needs editing/checking
<Seveas> sladen, /me has no editing privileges
<whiprush> sladen: on it!
<whiprush> hahah, that picture is awesome
<whiprush> i think if you replace SABDFL with sabdfl that the cms will do that neat acronym substitution with a hover definition.
<sladen> whiprush: go for it
<whiprush> k
<sladen> and any other changes
<whiprush> some typos and stuff
<whiprush> give me a few
<sladen> I've been starring at it for hours and I don't want to look at it any more :)
<sladen> maybe a better title too
<sladen> and some subject
<sladen> and some subject headings like I used for the upstart piece
<sladen> please, quite pleased with the photo
<sladen> original was http://www.firstafricaninspace.com/images/gallery/4806.jpg
<whiprush> let me try to do some headers
<whiprush> sladen: ok, what do you think of those 2 headings?
<sladen> excellent!
<whiprush> you're right though
<whiprush> needs a new title
* whiprush thinks
<sladen> I reckon a couple of 2-3 <strong>highlights</strong> from the text would focus the eye too
<sladen> it did get /rather/ long
<whiprush> I think it's awesome though
<whiprush> I didn't know any of that stuff
<sladen> mmm, thinking I have some more bits about the 2Mb Ku-Band net connection to Houston (...when it's up)
<sladen> and how they installed a VoIP client on it
<whiprush> haha
<whiprush> I am brainstorming on a pad and I wrote down "Soyuz think you're a road warrior?"
<sladen> can you <strong>if it worked then they would have two new laptops</strong>
* sladen grins
<whiprush> sure
<sladen> <strong>Firefox bookmarks</strong>
<sladen> try:  <strong>almost anyway</strong>.  instead of the italics and preview it
<whiprush> ok
<sladen> <strong>top-marks for full Ubuntu compatibility</strong>
<sladen> <strong>ThinkPad! ThinkPad!</strong>
<whiprush> easy easy
<whiprush> I think that's too many
<whiprush> look at it now
<sladen> <strong>so brand-new</strong> <strong>still a few issues</strong>
<whiprush> I am going to try "...almost anyways"
<whiprush> see how that reads
<sladen> there's too much bold "on orbit that were much faster than anything else up there."
<sladen> <strong>HAM radio</strong>
<sladen> it's just little bits to help the eye pick out interesting snippets and break the text up
<whiprush> how about now?
<sladen> actually skip the whole of that long piece and just have  <strong>much faster</strong>
<whiprush> hmmm, "if" looks weird
<sladen> nod
<sladen> <strong>taken Debian instead</strong>
<whiprush> how about now?
<sladen> can I try some edits?
<whiprush> go ahead
<whiprush> stepping out for food, I'll be back in 10
<sladen> nod
<sladen> what's the word for when people are happy
<sladen> sounds a bit like morality
<sladen> whiprush: ^^ try now
<sladen> 1500 words
<sladen> naach
<whiprush> ok
<whiprush> oh man, the soyuz thing was a joke.
<whiprush> I didn't actually expect you to use it
<whiprush> that voip story is awesome
<whiprush> want me to publish it now?
<sladen> can you check. the. VoIP. section.
<sladen> (eg. read it slowly one-word at a time)
<sladen> I tend to miss small words out
<sladen> and your and my brain will probably tend to fill them in automatically, even if they're still missing :)
<sladen> whiprush: yup, go for it if you didn't find anything
<sladen> whiprush: I don't want it to get any longer... :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-09-17
<whiprush> ok
<sladen> whiprush: ta
<carthik> hey folks
<carthik> Hey Burgundavia - I finally found a home for http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/  - let me know what you think.
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-11
<mrevell> Morning refrigerators
<popey> lo
<mrevell> hey popey. I owe you a phone call. I take it day time today isn't good for you, though.
<popey> you do?
<popey> today is fine
<mrevell> popey: I think so, about screencast week.
<mrevell> popey: When's a good time for you?
<popey> any time
<popey> now
<mrevell> Cool, mobile?
<popey> yup
<popey> if that's okay
<mrevell> It's bonza
<mrevell> Anyone around to approve a story for me?
<beuno> mrevell, sure, I'll take a look at the queue now
<mrevell> beuno: Oops, hang on, I need to submit it. Thanks tho :)
<mrevell> beuno: Okay, go for it :)
* beuno goes for it
<mrevell> haha :)
<beuno> mrevell, seems a bit odd, did you submit it as an event?
<beuno> because it seems to be already published, and as an event  :D
<mrevell> beuno: Hmm, odd. I clicked "Add to moderation queue"!
<mrevell> Oh well :(
<mrevell> Is there anything you'd change? If so, I'll quickly unpublish it.
<beuno> mrevell, seems fine to me
<mrevell> beuno: Thanks. I'll mail the list to explain why it went straight to live.
<beuno> sure, not big deal, you clicked on moderation, but also, published
<beuno> so I guess drupal sends it
<beuno> (events are published by default)
<mrevell> beuno: Yeah, I thought that if you selected to have it in the mod queue it would hold it back. I'll know for next time.
<beuno> mrevell, no big deal, the fridge needs some lovin' anyway
<mrevell> I'm full o' lovin'.
<beuno> heh, :p
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-fridge:Rinchen] : Please check your email for important Fridge Overhaul information.
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<Rinchen> beuno, mdke, mrevell, popey sladen - this means you too :-)  ^^
<popey> ooo
* popey checks his mail for important Fridge Overhaul information and finds none
<Rinchen> hmm I sent it 22 minutes ago
<beuno> Rinchen, I just answered  :D
<Rinchen> Thanks!
* popey has greylisting, and will expect the mail in an hour or so :)
<popey> ooooh to the _list_ :)
* popey was looking in the wrong place, apologies :)
<beuno> mdke, you don't happen to be around, do you?
<mdke> yep
<beuno> great :D
<beuno> I got an email confirming the setup of the ubunti-news-team ML
<beuno> so that basically brings the issue back to the table if we want that or not
<mdke> hmm
<beuno> (I had the impulsively requested with Corey before the ML discusion)
<mdke> I remember yeah
<mdke> the idea was to merge the fridge-devel list with a news-submissions list or something wasn't it, and we hadn't decided whether to also merge the marketing-submissions list
<mdke> ?
<beuno> I'm not even sure anymore, I think we wanted to have 1 places where to discuss UWN/FullCircle/Fridge
<beuno> and one list for submissions for news and one for marketing
<mdke> I certainly don't think the list for discussing and submitting news should be different
<mdke> one should be enough, I think
<beuno> sure, I don't remember why that came up, something about spam
<mdke> yes, although I don't buy that
<mdke> especially because if you go with the argument that a list needs to be open for submitting news, you get the spam anyway
<mdke> but that can be sorted out by having frequent moderators. I have to say gmail filters all my spam fine, as did spamassassin
<beuno> yeap, I agree
<mdke> if spam is a concern, I bet we can find enough moderators
<mdke> I think basically we should proceed like this
<mdke> 1. discuss the issue again so that everyone is ready / happy with a single list to discuss those things
<popey> o/ volunteer moderator
<mdke> 2. discuss the issue about team structure which I was concerned about: we can't just lump all the projects into a single team because we will lose project workflows which are vitally important
* mdke hugs popey 
<popey> :)
<popey> (nice suit in those wedding photos by the way mdke )
<mdke> thanks dude, it's shiny yeah
<mdke> beuno: for the record i'd be totally happy with an ubuntu-news umbrella team which was made up only of other teams (ubuntu-fridge, uwn etc)
<mdke> but without individual members
<mdke> but lets see what others think
<beuno> mdke, agreed. We should continue this on the mailing list
<beuno> my only concerne right now is that -marketing seems to be pretty much dead
<mdke> -marketing-submissions or -marketing?
<beuno> the team in general
<mdke> well, that's a separate issue
<mdke> marketing isn't news
<beuno> if we take away UWN, Fridge and Fullcircle, we might end up with 2 emails on the ML per month  :/
<mdke> I'm sure that they will pick up again now the summer is over :)
<mdke> beuno: that's ok, more energy left for real marketing
<beuno> seems fair, they're not necessarily related, just popped into my head  :D
<beuno> mdke, ok, cool
<beuno> I'll be happy to coordinate the -news team as it seems I'm in the middle of most things at the moment, so I'll try and state that in the ML too
<mdke> :)
<mdke> presumably lists are quite easy to merge/rename from a technical point of view?
<popey> the subscribers are
<popey> the historical content isnt
<popey> (the archive)
<mdke> right
<beuno> time to run, bbl
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-12
<beuno> who's feeling like reviewing a story in the queue for me?
<beuno> nixternal, you look nice this evening  :D
<Rinchen> mdke, I might have been a bit harsh in that loco reply. I hope not
<mdke> Rinchen: I'll read it and see
<mdke> Rinchen: phew, I thought you were gonna be harsh on me; I agree with you
<Rinchen> hehe
<Rinchen> Yeah we don't often agree on ideas or methods. You and Corey tend to be a lot a like and for some reasons I am different.
<Rinchen> in this case, I very strongly agree with your point
<mdke> I almost always disagree with Corey :)
<Rinchen> ok, then I don't feel so bad then
<Rinchen> I almost always disagree with Corey too :-)
* mdke hugs Corey
<Rinchen> I've been quoted as saying "Call the Guiness book folks. I agree with Corey."
<Rinchen> all kidding aside, I actually like when folks disagree. It points out to me that I need to think about something further.
<mdke> yes, that's right
<Rinchen> mdke, fwiw, I was using the voting concept to see if there was some sort of consensus.  I needed a way forward quickly.
<Rinchen> mdke, I don't know how to easily show consensus via email with out a tally of sorts to make it completely obvious
<mdke> appreciated
<mdke> however, consensus is something that can only really arise out of discussion, it's difficult to get with everyone answering the same email
<mdke> but I understand where you're coming from
<mdke> no biggie
<Rinchen> I thought I'd try something new. :-)  Last year's "discussion" sort of stalled in a stalemate of sorts.
<Rinchen> I've got funding and a body and I am to use him to fix the Fridge :-)
<Rinchen> s/am/aim
<mdke> funding eh; you're good
<PriceChild> Silly question... any easy way to get evolution to "watch" the fridge's even ical, rather than just one time imports?
<mdke> no idea here; has google revealed anything?
<PriceChild> nope :(
<mdke> it works in my newsreader
<PriceChild> yeah rss is fine for that
<PriceChild> ah well was worth a try :)
<Rinchen> evo is broken too PriceChild
<Rinchen> the same malformed content affecting google affects evo
<Rinchen> bug filed
<Rinchen> with luck, fixed tomorrow afternoon
<PriceChild> Thanks :)
<Rinchen> PriceChild, thank me when it's fixed :-)
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> uuuu...
<PriceChild> /usr/lib/evolution-webcal/evolution-webcal http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/ical/all/all
<PriceChild> *seems* to work...
<PriceChild> mmm maybe not... hmm
<PriceChild> I think it does :)
<PriceChild> *is slightly happier now8
<jenda> Rinchen: oi
<jenda> are you around?
<Rinchen> indeed
<Rinchen> how goes it Jenda
<jenda> aloha :)
<jenda> not bad
<jenda> well, pretty bad :D
<jenda> but never too bad ;)
<Rinchen> lol
<Rinchen> school?
<jenda> Rinchen: one very quick question - is there a way to find out if Shipit has any leftover Feistys?
<jenda> (as in, find out, quick ;))
<Rinchen> yes and we do, especially 64 bit
<jenda> [and yep, school - just made my _last_chance_ attempt at Czech legal history today - if I fail, it'll shift my upcoming study-years significantly :-/)
<jenda> s/)/] / :)
<Rinchen> You should request then before next wed btw.  https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<jenda> ok
<Rinchen> ship it changes soon for gutsy
<jenda> of course
<jenda> There's a conference in a town in CZ, organised by... well... Mandriva :), but the folks there always hand out a ton of Ubuntu CDs if we supply them
<Rinchen> #launchpad is probably the best place to ask this in the future in case I'm not around
<jenda> ok
<Rinchen> sweet...free cds!
<jenda> Actually, I entered #bzr for that - I always get those two chans confused, because they are nearly identical as far as users go ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> bah - linux conference people aren't all that psyched about free CDs, usually, you know ;)
<jenda> Rinchen: we'll order (or they will, directly) in the next few days. Unfortunately, you'd hardly find a significant 64-bit market in this country :-/
<jenda> ] 29
<Rinchen> yeah, we have tended to overprint 64 bit for some reason
<Rinchen> Everytime I go to the London office they keep trying to hand off 64 bit CDs to me :-)
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-13
<jenda> Rinchen: For some reason, i don't think this is the first time that happened ;)
<Rinchen> When I do public speaking engagements, I hand out 50 to 100 386 cds, used to hand out about 2 ppc CDs when we had them, and maybe 1 or 2 people would take a 64 bit cd
<jenda> Rinchen: yeap, that seem the same to me here
<jenda> Rinchen: in either case, there'll be an order in there for this country soon, either way. Thanks for the info :)
<jenda> Rinchen: I hope we'll get a chance to chat soon enough - I do have to crash now, sorry :) And good night.
<Rinchen> night jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-fridge:Rinchen] : The Fridge Channel: It's a cool place to be.
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<Rinchen> Feel free to be more creative :-)
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-09-14
<Rinchen> Little update for your channel peeps....
<Rinchen> from our web guru " I've made excellent progress and have the hardest part (the graphics) done. It looks sharp. Unfortunately, I don't have it pieced all together to send a screenshot, but it matches the rest of the ubuntu site, but without the thing on the right (the ad) and it has a little more vectorish/modernish look to it. The fridge is in there too."
<Rinchen> So, looks like it'll be tomorrow before the graphics items are worked out and installed
* beuno cheers for Rinchen 
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<newz2000> Hey all, working on the fridge layout/theme and am thinking about two col vs three col layouts
<Rinchen> interesting
<Rinchen> it would make it easier to read
<newz2000> The benefit of 3 col is you get to see more info above the fold, but the prob is that on long pages you get a lot of wasted space because the columns are empty
<Rinchen> like today
<Rinchen> plus the columns aren't wide enough to easily read that material unless you shrink the text down
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> There is an option, and that is to float the right column inside the content area so that when that column ends the content fills in the space below it
<newz2000> So three options really... two col (www.ubuntu.com), three col (www.canonical.com) and three col but third col floated inside (like a magazine article)
<Rinchen> If you think that 2 is going to improve readability and asthetics, I say do it. If it doesn't work we can always change it
<newz2000> planning ahead for the right layout makes life much easier. ;-)
<newz2000> I think I'm going to go for two and we can easily make that right col float inside if needed. Just curious if anyone had a strong opinion on the matter
* beuno prefers 2 columns  :D
<newz2000> ugh, I've gotta reboot. Compiz is doing something crazy... brb
<Rinchen> newz2000, you can issue gtk-window-manager -- replace &  and it usually fixes that stuff
<newz2000> I'll save that command... but I needed to reboot anyway because of a pam update.
* Rinchen has the same issues in gutsy
<newz2000> I'm in gutsy too
<newz2000> Hmm... without an advertisement on the right side of the site, the page looks very empty over there. Can anyone suggest a fitting advertisement to show on the top right?
<Rinchen> I'd prefer no advertisements :-)
<Rinchen> can we shrink that header so it's not a big waste of page space?
<newz2000> yes, its smaller now
<Rinchen> newz2000, fyi..   http://www.ubuntu.com/community  has a "broken" link.    The link is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam  but should be  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<newz2000> wow, the database backup of the fridge is 365M uncompressed
<Rinchen> lots good news eh newz?
<Rinchen> newz2000, can you check to see if there is a cron nightly that backs it up?
<Rinchen> I fear the worst
<newz2000> looking...
<newz2000> Rinchen: you'll have to ask the sysadmins how its backed up, I don't see anything
<Rinchen> I was expecting that...okey dokey
<Rinchen> newz2000, #is
<newz2000> ugh, most of that sql is sessions. Without that table in there, the db sizes drops to 8.7M
<Rinchen> hmm
<Rinchen> that's interesting
<newz2000> Rinchen: how perfect do you want it to be?
<Rinchen> hehe
<Rinchen> well, we're already at warsaw's 3rd law
<newz2000> Not familiar with that one
<Rinchen> http://barry.warsaw.us/software/laws.html    Law #2
<newz2000> whoa, law #1 is absolutely true, I've discovered that one on my own
<newz2000> ah, yes, firm believer in #2 too
<Rinchen> credit of course goes to barry on #launchpad-code
<newz2000> So I will continue fiddling... I've got the theme pretty much done, but need real data to tweak it
<Rinchen> as for perfect. Folks will notice and complain if there are issues :-)  Just like with canonical.com and ubuntu.com
<newz2000> Well, let me define perfect: theme + any new fuctionality going live together
<newz2000> theme is 90% done, I haven't started on the new functionality yet
<newz2000> And I'm just about to test the upgrade from 4.7 to 5.2
<Rinchen> for today's update I was after the theme and bug reports :-)
<Rinchen> so, why not concentrate on theme-only
<Rinchen> and do the rest next week
<Rinchen> less to worry about then
<newz2000> ok. Lets see how it looks with real data. Testing momentarily.
<Rinchen> my opinion for sequencing is: theme - upgrade - remainder of the bugs - any new functionality
<newz2000> theme + upgrade are co-dependent.
<newz2000> is "glossary" used on the fridge?
<newz2000> Its installed
<Rinchen> it's not be used to my knowledge
* Rinchen is looking more closely
* Rinchen laughs
<Rinchen> No, it's not being used:  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/glossary
<newz2000> :-D
<Rinchen> turn it off if we don't need it
<Rinchen> one less thing to worry about
<newz2000> what about sitemenu and customerror?
<Rinchen> yes to sitemenu
<Rinchen> I think so on error, checking
<Rinchen> sitemenu sucks though
<Rinchen> nobody really uses it
<Rinchen> that I'm aware of
<Rinchen> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/sitemenu
<newz2000> oh, that's what it does
<Rinchen> customerror is not in use
<Rinchen> we can delete it
<Rinchen> delete/disbale
<newz2000> well, there is a much newer version of sitemenu, maybe the new one is better
<Rinchen> I'm game. we can always disable it
<newz2000> maybe not *much* newer, but there is a newer one
<newz2000> ok, time for soccer practice
